# buttons for hunt coat



## spacefaer (24 January 2012)

I need some buttons for my hunt coat and also my hacking jacket

Not hunt buttons (I wish!) but plain black ones and plain green ones - they've popped off in my (un) althetic leaping on and off opening and shutting gates.... serves me right for not jumping them!!

Any bright ideas where I could get some?  I've never seen a haberdashers round here, as I guess that's what I need?


----------



## Miss L Toe (24 January 2012)

re these too bling?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/immaculat...ods_Equestrian_Clothing_MJ&hash=item41619b76a
I am sure you can get them off Ebay, but I love this, pity I am not in need of a red wool cloth waistcoat.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Absoluley...8848?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Sports_Clothing_LE&
PS this
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=492316


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 January 2012)

spacefaer said:



			I need some buttons for my hunt coat and also my hacking jacket

Not hunt buttons (I wish!) but plain black ones and plain green ones - they've popped off in my (un) althetic leaping on and off opening and shutting gates.... serves me right for not jumping them!!

Any bright ideas where I could get some?  I've never seen a haberdashers round here, as I guess that's what I need?
		
Click to expand...

try Calcutts,they have everything,and very pleasant too.


----------



## combat_claire (24 January 2012)

http://www.darkhorseuk.com/hunting_apparel.htm#buttons

http://www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk/index.php?cPath=85&sort=2a&page=2

They both sell plain black buttons

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/Equestrian/Women/Competition+Wear/Competition+Accessories/list.htm - Derby House have a good selection of plain and foxhead buttons in various shades


----------



## Miss L Toe (24 January 2012)

To sew on buttons use mane type linen thread, make a good criss cross in to material and button holes, then make a "stalk" by circling the  thread under the button.


----------

